# Female Mad Scientist...Any help? > I'd be very grateful!



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I think crazy hair is a must. If you can find a white wig that is all poofy, that is the best, but anything that looks similar in other colors - even your own hair if you don't mind lots of hairspray and poofing it up. 

Goggles of some kind, and if you don't want to wear them on your face, strapped to the top of your head. Or large black framed "nerd" glasses - lots of places to find those and can remove the lenses even. 

A button down shirt of some kind and a bow tie. Can even use a comically large one (like for a clown costume). 

The doctor lab coat... I love the idea of splattering it with colors (not blood colors since you're wearing it at work and likely don't want to go gory). But could use green, blue, orange and yellow so it looks like you've gotten splattered with chemicals - but it could also be pretty doing lots of colors - sort of turning your lab coat into a wearable spin art piece? (obviously don't do this on a lab coat you want to wear every day. Could try using "washable" paint and adding some bleach to the wash to remove the colors after, but it might still be stained anyway)

Check out this pinterest set to get some more ideas:
https://www.pinterest.com/explore/mad-scientist-costume/


----------



## Nikita Storm (Sep 21, 2016)

Hi! My first interaction on the forum this year!  thanks! Yes, I've been thinking about goggles, should have them somewhere, can't remember where though haha, must be in the attic. I've just cut my hair very short and thought, since everyone might be doing the poofy hair and people are used to me having poofy curly hair, I'd comb it backwards real slick, to change my everyday look 

I love the idea of slattered chemicals! I should try and make that work. My character will be the kind that sells potions and solutions to enhance people (very nerdy) with vampire skills, such as hypnosis and eternal life and such. I've got all these disposable injections (without needles of course) , but I'm having a hard time figuring out how to attach them to my costume, with a belt or something. I thought I'dfill them up with different colours of fluids, and then hand them out to people or something.. So the weird colours splashed on the costume might really go well with that!

Thanx a million for your input!


----------



## chocolatemice (May 2, 2014)

Perhaps a bandolier of syringes if your costume is trending towards a steampunk vibe? Each syringe with a little tag or label with the effects.


----------



## Nikita Storm (Sep 21, 2016)

(my post got lost, so I'll wirte it again) English not being my first lagnuage I had to look up 'bandolier'  but yes, definately what I was thinking of! Just don't have any idea how to go about it. I don't think I know of any shops that would sell such a thing. Perhaps I could use a normal belt with elastic bands to keep them stuck on it? Love the idea of labels! I should absolutely do that! Thanx!


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

I love the steam punk idea. How about adding a welders arm gloves? I think most of them are leather ( not the slutty leather, but the brown rugged type)

https://www.google.com/search?q=wel...UICSgC&biw=1366&bih=621#imgrc=hNzuCTierQr-QM:

Top hats are also customary. Other, then that I can only think of adding tools (saws, knives. anything sharp and mechanical looking)

Good luck, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## batgirly (Oct 2, 2007)

from House of Dracula


----------



## Nikita Storm (Sep 21, 2016)

Yay! I've deceded on the steampunk version! My guy asked me to try it o and said it looked perfect! I'll try and make a decent picture of it, so I can post it. In fact, it's just a white overknee skirt, with a poofy one underneath with black lace, white stockings and white shoes with laces, just because that's epic, haha. And the skirt with black lace sticks out at the top and it's light and dark brown striped and looks like a wide belt. The jacket will be covered by it from the waist on, but I think that's pretty much ok, since it's a mad scientist themed party and I expect a lot of people wearing lab coats and jackets over everything. I had these goggles, that are way to modern, so I might pop by the store and by steampunk ones, I saw them fairly cheap. Then there's the issue of accesoires (I think this is French spelling, sorry) . Already have this thing my little brother made me in brown leather that straps around the upper arm and holds a bottle. I thought I could put in a bottle with bright yellow liquid and label it Solanum  Now perhaps indeed some tools out of the dental clinic should do the finishing touch. Also have this tiny little handbag that somewhat looks like a doctor's suitcase, maybe I'll be able to put a light in there and some seringes or something... Thanx a million for your replies!


----------



## Nikita Storm (Sep 21, 2016)

By the way, would it be weird if I strated a thread around my party, where I can perhaps show some of the deco I made and all that? Would also be nice to have an overview of what the party will look like, since I can only start decorating a day in advance... And maybe some of you will have ideas on what to add or change to make it look more complete? Or is it too ego-centric to start a thread over your own party?


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

Nikita Storm said:


> By the way, would it be weird if I strated a thread around my party, where I can perhaps show some of the deco I made and all that? Would also be nice to have an overview of what the party will look like, since I can only start decorating a day in advance... And maybe some of you will have ideas on what to add or change to make it look more complete? Or is it too ego-centric to start a thread over your own party?


i say go for it! one thing i wish people here did more of (myself included) is share more of their party photos.


----------



## chocolatemice (May 2, 2014)

Nikita Storm said:


> By the way, would it be weird if I strated a thread around my party, where I can perhaps show some of the deco I made and all that? Would also be nice to have an overview of what the party will look like, since I can only start decorating a day in advance... And maybe some of you will have ideas on what to add or change to make it look more complete? Or is it too ego-centric to start a thread over your own party?


Definitely do it, please! I love seeing party photos and you have a great theme. I think most people here love seeing what everyone else is working on!


----------



## RottenReekie (Sep 9, 2016)

When my husband went as a mad scientist, we put dark grey eye shadow brushed on the face around the edge of his goggles, so that when the goggles were on top of his head, it looked like he had been in a lab explosion!! It was a great effect. I believe he also made his lab coat look like it had been burned in places as well.

Can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## Nikita Storm (Sep 21, 2016)

Ok, I will  feels like I should! But, sure, it would just start out with silly props and stuff I bought, but it would be nice to see it grow into a real party! Hope I can convince some of the people at the party that I can actually post pictures with them in it, afterwards


----------



## Nikita Storm (Sep 21, 2016)

RottenReekie said:


> When my husband went as a mad scientist, we put dark grey eye shadow brushed on the face around the edge of his goggles, so that when the goggles were on top of his head, it looked like he had been in a lab explosion!! It was a great effect. I believe he also made his lab coat look like it had been burned in places as well.
> 
> Can't wait to see pictures!!



Oooh! Now there's a great idea for my guy! He's stuck with his labcoat and doesn't know what to do with it at all! I'm sooooo going to present this idea! Thanx!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

You can also go the plague doctor route. Works really well with steam punk

I am working on my hubbys plague doctor mask now. I should have pictures this weekend. But this is something similar. Just the female version.


----------



## Nikita Storm (Sep 21, 2016)

Now it's funnythat you mention that! My guy was giong for a mask like that!!! We couldn't really afford one and I don't think I could make one, not now anymore anyway. It's awesome that you did, though! It's exactly the sort of creepy he is into  What's your husband wearing for costume?


----------

